# another new hid spotlight



## thorsider (Aug 8, 2008)

It's really big!!
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361824_200361824


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 8, 2008)

It looks like a really deluxe spotlight! It must have a laser like beam. This HID spotlight looks neat too: http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0057352518098a.shtml


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 9, 2008)

That sunforce looks pretty cool with the unique design but dang it also looks almost unuseable with its size!!!!! Thats rediculous.....lol you'd bout have to pull that thing on a cart. I cant believe how big it is. I wouldnt want it personally. I like the size of the pob. Most of the others are way too big for what I need a spotlight for.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 9, 2008)

thats the first light ive seen to use a "exaggerated BS lie" 40million candlepower rating.

you would need a wheelbarrow to transport it around.


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree flashanator, wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too big to be practical and wayyyyyyyy too expensive too.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 9, 2008)

my mega illuminator + 4.2kg SLA I put in 4 longer runtime is way heavier then this light & about same size.

Need to the Hulk to hold it.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 9, 2008)

I was going to buy the 40mcp, but I decided to get the Coleman 530 lumen LED Spotlight instead, and it is amazing. It has 3 CREE XR-E LED emitters, each with their own reflector, and has a VERY impressive beam!:thumbsup:


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 9, 2008)

That light looks awesome, I really like the spotlight/stand configuration. But yeah it is pretty HUGE. I wonder what the quality of the reflector is like.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 9, 2008)

I have another sunforce model and the reflector is very good quality.

Did anyone notice the cable going from the reflector housing to the battery housing? It begs to get lost or tangled when in use.

AlexGT


----------



## Kevenater (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah i noticed the cord. didn't like that either. Need a trypod to use it looks like lol.


----------



## MattK (Aug 11, 2008)

I looked at this light at CES last year -interesting concept but it was just SO big and heavy and the power cord connecting battery to reflector section needed to be plugged in for it to operate - it was just too unwieldy.

Mfrs Website: http://www.johnlite.com/


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry for bumping an older thread....

I was just looking at the picture on the website of the person holding it and it appears that the light is actually slightly in front of him and at a side angle to the camera, so it appears much larger than it actually is (just my observation). I just went and simulated this with my Pro's Favorite in front of the mirror and it actually looked larger than the Sunforce 40mcp.:laughing:

The 40mcp Sunforce does look like an awesome light and I just thought this was an interesting find about its possible size.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 5, 2008)

My thought is that if Matt says it's big and unwieldy then that's a good indicator that it's gigantic, considering that he's sells the Mega Illuminator.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> My thought is that if Matt says it's big and unwieldy then that's a good indicator that it's gigantic, considering that he's sells the Mega Illuminator.


 
Maybe it is larger than I thought. It would be very interesting to know exactly how it compares to the Mega Illuminator in size. If its reflector is 10" or over I would imagine it to have almost short arc xenon like throw.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 5, 2008)

Any idea on the color temp of the bulb on this? I think I'd stick to BatteryJunction's Mega Illuminator but it's always good to see what else is out there.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

In the picture where it is on it appears blue like 6000K.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 5, 2008)

thorsider said:


> It's really big!!
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361824_200361824


 
The next one will claim 50 million all with the same 35 watt HID, on and on the game goes, where will it stop?........

Always in increments of 10 million.


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree Xeray,

And why even bother with this joke, when the Ti Mega is such a genuine product.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah yes the "miracles" of modern nonsense....errr..."science"....:laughing:



Karl


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 5, 2008)

XeRay said:


> The next one will claim 50 million all with the same 35 watt HID, on and on the game goes, where will it stop?........
> 
> Always in increments of 10 million.


 
I agree with you too.

My Power On Board HID has laser like throw and the same 35W HID as that 40 Million CP, yet it is "only" 22 million CP.


----------



## electrothump (Sep 5, 2008)

thorsider said:


> It's really big!!
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361824_200361824



Pretty cool looking light. Are those leds, or cfl in the last image?

DN


----------



## BVH (Sep 5, 2008)

I think my 800,000,000 CP light is accurately rated. Well, maybe a little off due to the reflector being less than 100%.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 6, 2008)

BVH said:


> I think my 800,000,000 CP light is accurately rated. Well, maybe a little off due to the reflector being less than 100%.




Yeah, exactly. With the reflector in that condition it's probably only 799,000,000 CP.


----------

